# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Những khu resort gần Hà Nội cho ngày nghỉ cuối tuần - Đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Không cần đi xa, cũng không tốn quá nhiều chi phí, một số resort gần Hà Nội có thể là gợi ý lý tưởng cho kỳ nghỉ của gia đình bạn dịp lễ độc lập cận kề.* 

*1. Asean Resort*



Địa chỉ: 21A Hòa Lạc, Thạch Thất, Hà Nội.
Khu resort này cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội đi về phía Tây theo đường cao tốc Láng Hòa Lạc khoảng 35 km, khá thoáng đãng, nhiều cây xanh. Với những ai ngại xa mà cần một không gian yên tĩnh, trong lành, thì đây là nơi lý tưởng để bạn lựa chọn cho chuyến đi cuối tuần cùng bạn bè và gia đình.

Trong khi các khu nghỉ dưỡng khác được yêu thích bởi hương vị của biển cả, thì khu nghỉ dưỡng lại hấp dẫn du khách bằng các loại hình dịch vụ rất thiên nhiên như bể tắm nước nóng, khu sinh thái suối nước Ninh Kiều, khu trượt cỏ tự nhiên...

Tuy nhiên, giá của khu resort này thuộc dạng cao nhất trong nhiều khu nghỉ dưỡng xung quanh Thủ đô. Điểm cộng là cho dù ngày nghỉ lễ thì mức giá phòng ở đây cũng không bị "đội" lên. Trung bình mỗi phòng ở đây từ 3,5 triệu đồng cho tới 21 triệu đồng/đêm (giá đã kèm theo các dịch vụ như ăn uống, vui chơi, spa...).

*2. Tản Đà Resort*



Địa chỉ: Quận Tản Lĩnh, tỉnh Ba Vì, thành phố Hà Nội, Việt Nam
Khu nghỉ dưỡng này cách trung tâm Hà Nội một giờ đi bằng ô tô. Đây là khu quần thể nằm giữa các khu du lịch của vùng đất Ba Vì - Hà Nội, được thiết kế theo lối một không gian mở yên bình và hiền hoà, tất cả các hệ thống phòng nghỉ, nhà hàng, dịch vụ đều trông ra hồ Suối Bơn bát ngát, xanh tươi, một điển hình mới cho sự giao thoa giữa đất với trời, thiên nhiên và con người.

 Tới đây, khách du lịch có khá nhiều lựa chọn về phòng ở. Hiện tại có 53 phòng được thiết kế trông ra hồ Suối Bơn gồm có khu Nhà Cổ được thiết kế theo lối kiến trúc cổ xưa phong kiến đặc trưng của vùng làng quê Bắc Bộ, khu nhà Lạc Việt kiến trúc kết hợp nét duyên dáng của phương Đông, miền núi và sự tinh tế của phương Tây sẽ mang lại cho du khách cảm giác là lạ mà rất đổi quen thuộc.


Ở đây có các dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khoẻ bao gồm hệ thống bể bơi nước khoáng ngoài trời và bể nước khoáng nóng trong nhà, được khai thác từ nguồn nước khoáng bên dưới chân núi Thánh Tản Viên từ độ sâu 150m. Kết hợp với nước khoáng là loại bùn khoáng xanh vô cơ được sản xuất từ Phan Thiết.

Tại khu nghỉ dưỡng này có 3 nhà hàng và bar với kiến trúc và phong cách ấm thực khác nhau của du khách từ các món ăn truyền thống đến các món ăn của châu Âu kèm theo các loại đồ uống. Ngoài ra, ở đây có các dịch vụ giải trí đa dạng ( xe đạp đôi, xuồng điện, câu cá, karaoke, tennis, bi-a, cầu lông, xe đụng…

Giá phòng dao động từ 1, 5 triệu cho đến 6,5 triệu/đêm tùy vào dạng phòng và diện tích phòng

*3. V - Resort*



Địa chỉ: Kim Đức, Vĩnh Tiến, Kim Bôi, Hòa Bình, Việt Nam
Không thuộc địa phận Hà Nội, tuy nhiên, khu resort này lại rất gần với Thủ đô. Nếu đi theo đường quốc lộ số 6, bạn mất khoảng hơn 1 tiếng đồng hồ chạy xe ô tô với quãng đường trên 40 km. Còn đi theo Đại lộ Thăng Long, tới đoạn gần cuối đường, bạn rẽ trái ra đường Việt Nam-Cu Ba, qua Xuân Mai (Hòa Bình) khoảng 7 km, tới đoạn rẽ vào đường đi Kim Bôi. Khu nghỉ dưỡng này cách suối nước nóng Kim Bôi khoảng trên 3 km.

Do nằm trong khu vực rừng núi của tỉnh Hòa Bình, nên khu nghỉ dưỡng này được bao bọc bởi rất nhiều cây xanh, không khí trong lành, dễ chịu. Thiên nhiên hoang dã, tạo cảm giác thích thú với khách du lịch. Thêm vào đó, ở đây rất gần với vùng đồng bào dân tộc Mường, nên nhiều nét văn hóa được lưu truyền.

Đặc biệt, đồ ăn ở đây có rất nhiều món truyền thống của đồng bao dân tộc quanh vùng như cơm lam, thịt lợn mán, xôi nương, cá mương, rau rừng...

Ngoài nghỉ dưỡng, bạn có thể tham gia các trò giải trí, vận động như câu cá, chơi golf mini, Tennis, đạp xe, chơi billiard, hay cũng có thể xông hơi, ngâm mình trong dòng nước khoáng nóng được dẫn nguồn từ suối Kim Bôi.

Giá phòng của V - Resort dao động từ 1 triệu cho đến 3 triệu/đêm tùy vào dạng phòng và diện tích phòng.

*4. V'star Resort*



Địa chỉ: Khu bể bơi chuyên gia, Tổ 18, P Hữu Nghị - Thị xã Hoà Bình
Nằm giữa trung tâm thành phố Hòa Bình trong một khuôn viên rộng 3 ha, thoáng mát, rợp bóng cây cổ thụ, cách thủ đô Hà Nội chừng 70 km, khu du lịch sinh thái V'Star từ lâu đã trở thành địa chỉ nghỉ dưỡng hấp dẫn đối với du khách gần xa.

Nguyên là khu vui chơi giải trí dành cho các chuyên gia Nga sang xây dựng thủy điện sông Đà, V'star nay đã trở thành điểm nghỉ dưỡng nổi tiếng của Hòa Bình. Đến với V'star bạn sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái khi được nghỉ trong các phòng được thiết kế theo dạng biệt thự tầng thấp, được đặt trong 4 khu nhà riêng biệt, có khuôn viên cây xanh bao quanh, trước mặt là hồ mênh mông, xung quanh là núi.

Giá phòng của V'star Resort dao động từ 500 nghìn cho đến 1 triệu tùy vào dạng phòng và diện tích phòng.

*5. Belvedere Resort*



Địa chỉ: Thôn 2, Thị trấn Tam Đảo, Tam Đảo, Vĩnh Phúc
Không xuôi theo phía Tây Bắc và phía Nam, khu nghỉ dưỡng này nằm ở trên triền núi Tam Đảo, cách Hà Nội khoảng 80 km với khoảng trên 2 tiếng đồng hồ chạy xe ô tô. Điểm nổi bật của khu này chính là không khí mát mẻ quanh năm do độ cao trên 1.000 m mang lại.

Khu nghỉ dưỡng này rộng hơn 30 ha, ở ngay bên cạnh Thác Bạc và sân golf Tam Đảo, cách trung tâm của thị trấn khoảng 3 cây số, bao gồm nhiều biệt thự sang trọng, với ban công riêng nhìn ra toàn cảnh rừng núi Tam Đảo.

Giá phòng của Belvedere Resort dao động từ 1,6 triệu cho đến 6 triệu/đêm tùy vào dạng phòng và diện tích phòng.

*6. Văn Minh Resort*



Địa chỉ: Chúc Sơn, Chương Mỹ, Hà Nội
Nằm ở cửa ngõ Thủ đô, bên Quốc Lộ 6 đi Hòa Bình và cách Trung tâm Hà Nội nửa giờ ô tô, Văn Minh Resort là một quần thể nghỉ dưỡng, gần 2 danh thắng quốc gia là Chùa Trầm và Chùa Trăm Gian. Khu này có 40 phòng nghỉ hướng ra đồng quê và núi non Xứ Đoài.

Giá phòng của Văn Minh Resort từ 960 nghìn một đêm trở lên tùy vào dạng phòng và diện tích phòng.

*7. Vân Long Resort*



Địa chỉ: Gia Vân - Gia Viễn - Ninh Bình - Việt Nam
Khu nghỉ dưỡng này thuộc tỉnh Ninh Bình, cách Hà Nội khoảng 90 km. Điểm thu hút khách du lịch tới đây chính là khung cảnh thiên nhiên núi non, sông suối tuyệt đẹp ở đây.

Nơi đây cách không xa khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên ngập nước Vân Long, phía đông tỉnh Ninh Bình trên địa phận 7 xã của huyện Gia Viễn, được ví như là Hạ Long trên cạn đang là điểm hấp dẫn du khách trong và ngoài nước.

Giá phòng của nghỉ ở đây khá "dễ thở" cho các gia đình. Với 1 đêm nghỉ dưỡng, bạn mất từ 500 nghìn cho đến 1 triệu.

*8. Thanh Thủy Resort*



Địa chỉ: xã La Phù, huyện Thanh Thuỷ, tỉnh Phú Thọ, cách Hà Nội 65 km về hướng Tây Bắc.
Nằm trên địa bàn huyện Thanh Thủy, với diện tích 87ha nằm ở phía Tây bên bờ Sông Đà- Khu du lịch nước khoáng nóng Thanh Thuỷ là địa điểm nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng cho du khách trong và ngoài nước.

Trước đây, khi chỉ là khu du lịch 2 sao, khu Thanh Thủy Health Resort chưa thực sự thu hút khách du lịch. Tuy nhiên, từ tháng 11/2011, Khu liên hợp nghỉ dưỡng nước khoáng nóng Thanh Thủy đã được đưa vào hoạt động với hệ thống khách sạn 4 tầng, 110 phòng tiện nghi sang trọng, các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí phong phú…

Ngoài dịch vụ tắm bùn; tắm khoáng hương liệu, hay ngâm tắm khoáng trong bồn gỗ; ở đây còn có sân tennis, cầu lông, bóng bàn, Bi-a, phòng hát Karaoke chuyên dụng để bạn giải trí. Nếu bạn đi theo đoàn đông, hãy thử leo núi, cắm - đốt lửa trại, hay thuê những chiếc xe đạp dạo vòng vãn cảnh...

Giá phòng của Thanh Thủy Resort từ 300 nghìn 500 nghìn một đêm trở lên tùy vào dạng phòng và diện tích phòng.

*9. Tre Nguồn Resort*



Địa chỉ: xã Bảo Yên, huyện Thanh Thủy, tỉnh Phú Thọ, Cách Hà Nội 70km về hướng Tây Bắc.
Cũng nằm trong khu vực suối khoáng nóng Thanh Thủy còn có resort Tre Nguồn. Được bao quanh bởi những vườn cây ăn quả và nương ngô của người dân sở tại, cách không xa là những rừng cọ, đồi chè xanh ngát, đã khiến cho không gian của khu nghỉ dưỡng thực sự trong lành.

Từ Tre Nguồn Resort đi theo đường bộ hoặc đi qua sông Đà, bạn có thể tham quan Khu di tích K9 – Đá Chông (Ba Vì, Hà Nội); tham quan Đền thờ Đức Thánh Tản Viên, đền Trung, Đền Thượng…


Giá phòng của Tre Nguồn Resort từ 800 nghìn 1.1 triệu một đêm tùy vào dạng phòng và diện tích phòng.



Cùng khám phá *các địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *cac dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## khoan_gieng

VN đúng là chả thiếu gì resort sang trọng và đẹp nhỉ

----------


## dongdat

Đủ kiểu resort  nhờ
Dân giã hay sang trong thoải mái chọn lựa  :cuoi1:

----------


## dinh huyen

Co the gioi thieu them ve chi phi va cac dich vu o cac resort 1,2,3,4 khong?

----------


## HoangMinh99

> Co the gioi thieu them ve chi phi va cac dich vu o cac resort 1,2,3,4 khong?


Đúng đấy bạn cho biết thông tin chi tiết về chi phí với các dịch đi kèm của các resort đi, cho anh chị em biết còn lựa đi nơi nào,  :big hug:

----------


## lunas2

Tản Đà Resort còn có chỗ để ngồi thiền thú vị thật

----------


## tranthaiha77

> Tản Đà Resort còn có chỗ để ngồi thiền thú vị thật


Ngồi thiền mà có e xinh vậy thì làm sao mà thiền cho được. Chắc là phải nằm thiền mất

----------


## zintrangs2

giá phòng đã bao gồm trọn gói tất cả các dịch vụ chưa?

----------


## anhduc83

Toàn những Resort xịn... giá chắc cũng cao nhỉ

----------

